# صلاة للبابا شنودة علشان الامتحانات



## ut2 (8 فبراير 2008)

*صلاة للبابا شنودة للطلبة قبل الامتحانات...*
*ربى الحبيب انا يارب لا استطيع الفهم من ذاتى لكن انت تجلس معى و بجوارى وانا اذاكر ليس من اجل العلم ولا من اجل المستقبل وانما من اجلك انت حتى يعرف الكل ان اولادك ناجحون وان كل عمل يقومون به يكونون امناء فيه ويكون الرب معهم وياخذ بيدهم فتحبك جميع الناس.
+امين+​*


----------



## Meriamty (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للبابا شنودة علشان الامتحانات*



اميييييييييييين 

ميرسى جدااا يا ut2 على الصلاه الجميلة دى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## ut2 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للبابا شنودة علشان الامتحانات*

امين شكرا
دي حاجة بسيطة جدا امام المجهود المبذول فى المنتدي دا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
مينا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للبابا شنودة علشان الامتحانات*

مرسية يا مينا 
توكل على الرب الهك من كل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد


----------

